# Worst Screw drivers.



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Husky tips bend easily.

Kliens with Carbide tip, the tip snaps off.

OTHERS?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

screwdrivers made by evolv. you can get them at sears my helper broke the tip off trying to twist a KO out of a recess light


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

brian john said:


> Husky tips bend easily.
> 
> Kliens with Carbide tip, the tip snaps off.
> 
> OTHERS?


You must be a lot stronger than I am I've had good luck with the Kliens.


----------



## europamo (Jul 21, 2008)

I usually buy craftsman screwdrivers now, they seem to take a beating and if they do not, I just return it. But this Klein rapi drive sucks. its a waste of effort.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

europamo said:


> I usually buy craftsman screwdrivers now, they seem to take a beating and if they do not, I just return it. But this Klein rapi drive sucks. its a waste of effort.


 
I am sure there are 1000 guys that would disagree with you on that one, you need to be smarter than the tools your using.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I am sure there are 1000 guys that would disagree with you on that one, you need to be smarter than the tools your using.


X2. I love my Rapi drives. It took a bit of getting used to about 15 years ago, but have never had a problem since. Nearly every electrician I have ever worked with uses them and loves them.

Jeff


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

piette said:


> X2. I love my Rapi drives. It took a bit of getting used to about 15 years ago, but have never had a problem since. Nearly every electrician I have ever worked with uses them and loves them.
> 
> Jeff


Never cracked a device with one of tore up a wall from slippage like I so many guys do with drills.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

piette said:


> X2. I love my Rapi drives. It took a bit of getting used to about 15 years ago, but have never had a problem since. Nearly every electrician I have ever worked with uses them and loves them.
> 
> Jeff


X3. I love 'em. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> X3. I love 'em. :thumbsup:


X4. Been using them for 20 years and loving 'em!


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

X5 Love to use them when I can


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

X6. Once you learn how to use them, they're great.

Most people don't apply enough pressure when using them to install a device, too much when installing the cover, or mistakenly believe the tool does all their thinking for them.


----------



## europamo (Jul 21, 2008)

i think your misunderstanding me, I just do not like the klein one.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I only use Sears Craftsman.. I always bend the tip trying to unlock a frozen screw on a neutral bar or a rusted MP lug. They give you new ones for free without asking questions. I trade mine in at least 2 times a year from wear and tear. :thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I am sure there are 1000 guys that would disagree with you on that one, you need to be smarter than the tools your using.


 
When I did a lot od S&P I loved mine.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

EURO who else makes a similar product?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

brian john said:


> EURO who else makes a similar product?


Pretty sure I have seen a craftsman bent screwdriver as well. I have the phillips as well as the straight klein ones though.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

brian john said:


> Husky tips bend easily.
> 
> Kliens with Carbide tip, the tip snaps off.
> 
> OTHERS?


Screwdrivers arent prybars. :jester:

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh and husky AND kobalt [the 2 big box brands] are both garbage quality.

~Matt


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Screwdrivers arent prybars. :jester:
> 
> ~Matt


WHAT?!?







:whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## europamo (Jul 21, 2008)

brian john said:


> EURO who else makes a similar product?


Greenlee is what I have, but just about all of them do. problem with the klein one i had is the crank action sucks, maybe its a defect who knows


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i used greenlee and klein. i happen to know the greenlee family, and well klein is local.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> i used greenlee and klein. i happen to know the greenlee family


Ask them why they have all of their products made in China and they're still overpriced compared to the higher quality USA made products.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

brian john said:


> Husky tips bend easily.
> 
> Kliens with Carbide tip, the tip snaps off.
> 
> OTHERS?


How do you snap the tip off? 
Even with abuse I have yet to break a Klien of mine. Including the large flat blade I use to pry and smash with. Going on almost 3 years. 

Husky are crap though, Mastercraft isnt bad if you dont abuse them. But they get replaced free.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Jeff000 said:


> How do you snap the tip off?
> Even with abuse I have yet to break a Klien of mine. Including the large flat blade I use to pry and smash with. Going on almost 3 years.
> 
> Husky are crap though, Mastercraft isnt bad if you dont abuse them. But they get replaced free.


i broke my big klein screwdriver today i used it to try to move a piece of pipe. i slid it in the pipe and pushed down on it and it snapped like a chicken bone


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

europamo said:


> Greenlee is what I have, but just about all of them do. problem with the klein one i had is the crank action sucks, maybe its a defect who knows


Maybe you had a left-hand thread model :laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

x7 on the rapid driver i like it - two klien sd broken on the job this past week by another guy - the ideals i use are holding up very well - and to the carbide tip breaking off of the kliens that happend to me twice


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Screwdrivers arent prybars. :jester:
> 
> ~Matt


ive got a klein chisel prybar. oh yea it works for a screwdiver also.:thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> ive got a klein chisel prybar. oh yea it works for a screwdiver also.:thumbsup:


I've got a Stanley demo screwdriver that fits many uses, and it hasn't been injured yet.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I've got a Stanley demo screwdriver that fits many uses, and it hasn't been injured yet.


i saw those awile back but i didnt know how it would hold up, may have to try one when it comes time for a new one.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> i saw those awile back but i didnt know how it would hold up, may have to try one when it comes time for a new one.


Grainger has them on clearance for less than $3.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I use one and it holds up great. Best beater I've ever had for sure.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i would break that stanley beater


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i would break that stanley beater


:notworthy:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> :notworthy:


unless that tool is made out of completly 100% unbreakable metal then i can break it


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> unless that tool is made out of completly 100% unbreakable metal then i can break it



All I know is once upon a time about 14 years ago I knew someone who had a glass eye from abusing a screwdriver. I've never forgotten that when using screwdrivers or when I'm tempted to abuse them. I hope you at least wear safety glasses when using tools improperly.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> All I know is once upon a time about 14 years ago I knew someone who had a glass eye from abusing a screwdriver. I've never forgotten that when using screwdrivers or when I'm tempted to abuse them. I hope you at least wear safety glasses when using tools improperly.


im just kidding around but if someone told me to break that tool ill find a way too


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Peter D said:


> All I know is once upon a time about 14 years ago I knew someone who had a glass eye from abusing a screwdriver. I've never forgotten that when using screwdrivers or when I'm tempted to abuse them. I hope you at least wear safety glasses when using tools improperly.


 
Was on a job with a guy that was trying to hold back a 5/8" locknut with slip joint pliers while he had a socket on the bolt. The broken pliers handle was sticking out of his eye when we found him out cold on the ground.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Was on a job with a guy that was trying to hold back a 5/8" locknut with slip joint pliers while he had a socket on the bolt. The broken pliers handle was sticking out of his eye when we found him out cold on the ground.


how did that happen?


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Jeff000 said:


> How do you snap the tip off?
> Even with abuse I have yet to break a Klien of mine. Including the large flat blade I use to pry and smash with. Going on almost 3 years.


i have to agree, i have been using klien for 20yrs abusing along the way.
i never had one fail from normal misuse, and 2 from blatant abuse.
my 1/2" flat head i broke the tip off prying open caulked windows, it was hot and the ac was off from renovation. (they had a gov. employee jump out one so they went around and caulked all the windows shut lol, all got replace so no harm in prying open)
other one i blew the tip off same screwdriver shorting 2 phases in a 400a panel. panel was old (in a hospital), there were no dividers between the fingers and i slipped off the screw trying to remove the breaker. funny thing was the safety dividers were built into the breaker not the panel, which were broken off previously. dam maintenance man.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

The worst screwdriver in the world is the one that is lying there handy, right next to the screw you need to turn when you don't have *your* screwdriver with you.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Old ass thread.

~Matt


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I like my 11 way Lenox from Lowe's.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Smoke said:


> other one i blew the tip off same screwdriver shorting 2 phases in a 400a panel.




Nice one.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Smoke said:


> i have to agree, i have been using klien for 20yrs abusing along the way.
> i never had one fail from normal misuse, and 2 from blatant abuse.
> my 1/2" flat head i broke the tip off prying open caulked windows, it was hot and the ac was off from renovation. (they had a gov. employee jump out one so they went around and caulked all the windows shut lol, all got replace so no harm in prying open)
> other one i blew the tip off same screwdriver shorting 2 phases in a 400a panel. panel was old (in a hospital), there were no dividers between the fingers and i slipped off the screw trying to remove the breaker. funny thing was the safety dividers were built into the breaker not the panel, which were broken off previously. dam maintenance man.


That one way to wreck a good screwdriver..:laughing:


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Fuller screwdrivers, total crap.. 
We call them Fuller S##t


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

brian john said:


> Husky tips bend easily.
> 
> Kliens with Carbide tip, the tip snaps off.
> 
> OTHERS?


Cheap Stanley branded ones. They're not the quality you'd expect from a respectable tool brand. It's Harbor Freight quality. I snapped the tip off a flat head tightening case screws on my computer.

I don't know why Stanley licenses the brand to be put on 99 cent Wal-Mart tools. It's doing damage to the brand for sure.

I have second thoughts about every one of their tools, because I realized they'll let anyone license their brand.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I am sure there are 1000 guys that would disagree with you on that one, you need to be smarter than the tools your using.


 I use those daily...So much easier carrying that on my belt than a small screw gun..There is no twisting your wrist, no getting batteries for, and light.


----------

